# How was this achieved?



## StephInTeevee (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello, CB! 

I'm new to the world of projections - and very much enjoying learning more about it. 

For the sake of curiosity, can anyone dissect this production:

When it Rains at the Bus Stop Theatre - YouTube and explain what gear they might have used? It says it was lit by one projector. Where would one start to do something similar? Create the videos and run them from Qlab? 

Cheers, 
S


----------



## Footer (Dec 22, 2012)

Rather simple actually... one projector... pointed at the stage... actors very close to the projection surface.... probably ran as one continuous video. 

and...

A VERY talented projection designer who worked extremely close with the director to make it all come together. I expect that it did not look as good in person as it does in the video, but I am sure it was still pretty cool. The content of this is what would be the hard part. Point a 15-20k projector at the stage is not hard, but coming up with what to throw out of it is the hard stuff.


----------



## cpf (Dec 22, 2012)

It's hard to guess what kind of playback software was used based on a few clips. My first thought was a continuous video and an operator with their hand on a jog/speed control to help keep it in sync and on-track. Or, a heavily cued setup where a single video track is paused and resumed at all the right moments. Another possibility would be a slideshow built in Flash, or PowerPoint/Keynote I guess, and advanced at the right moments (similar to a pre-rendered video, but without the pre-rendered part).

Certainly a challenge for all involved.


----------



## soundman (Dec 22, 2012)

StephInTeevee said:


> Where would one start to do something similar? Create the videos and run them from Qlab?



Its a neat concept and seems to be well done. Most likely the projection designer had a team crating the content to his/her spec. Once the projection surface and the PJ resolution is established the designer can submit a dimensioned drawing to the content creators and they would come back with the media files needed to achieve the effect. Rather than using Qlab I would bet they are using a media server, if it were me each layer of the scene would be a layer of the media server. The background color would get a layer, any furniture would get a layer, any motion would get a layer and any moments with cast interaction would have layer. By splitting the content among more layers you can tune one thing with out affecting the other layers. Want to speed up the ceiling fan, easy. hold the wine pour cue for another two beats, done. When I have been on shows with heavy video content the more things that can be done with the media server the better. Getting the content guys to touch things up can get pricey and take time.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 22, 2012)

As can be seen below, standard playback with well rehearsed performers can be a good performance. However, interactive projections are becoming more available to the avid tinker (not what was done above) and can result in a great performance. So, yes, create the video and then rehearse extensively in the performance space or the exact set-up.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 22, 2012)

Or if you are nine inch nails, create video segments that can be interacted with by the performer Leroy Bennett | Production & lighting designer of Nine Inch Nails' Lights In The Sky Tour


----------



## StephInTeevee (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, everyone - much appreciated!


cpf said:


> My first thought was a continuous video and an operator with their hand on a jog/speed control to help keep it in sync and on-track. Or, a heavily cued setup where a single video track is paused and resumed at all the right moments. Another possibility would be a slideshow built in Flash, or PowerPoint/Keynote I guess, and advanced at the right moments (similar to a pre-rendered video, but without the pre-rendered part).



I hadn't though about a flash sideshow - great idea. About the speed control - is this achievable in Qlab? What other playback software can be used to tinker with speed? Speed control is what's stumping me here. 


> rather than using Qlab I would bet they are using a media server, if it were me each layer of the scene would be a layer of the media server.


Interesting! Can you expand on the media servers? Setup and software? 


> However, interactive projections are becoming more available to the avid tinker (not what was done above) and can result in a great performance. So, yes, create the video and then rehearse extensively in the performance space or the exact set-up.


thanks for the video - great example.


----------



## soundman (Dec 22, 2012)

StephInTeevee said:


> Interesting! Can you expand on the media servers? Setup and software?



Look at PRG's Mbox, Green Hippo, and Catalyst

In a nut shell all the clips will get loaded into a computer and can be called up to play via DMX, timecode, or other software. In addition to just playing the clips the software can manipulate it in real time. Things like masking (think shutter cuts), scaling (zoom), position, color correction, playback speed, and wrapping around 3D objects. 

I'm not a media server guy but I have fiddled with them in the shop and spoken to people who do it for a living.


----------



## StephInTeevee (Dec 22, 2012)

soundman said:


> In a nut shell all the clips will get loaded into a computer and can be called up to play via DMX, timecode, or other software. In addition to just playing the clips the software can manipulate it in real time. Things like masking (think shutter cuts), scaling (zoom), position, color correction, playback speed, and wrapping around 3D objects.


Thanks!

In case anyone's curious, I got in touch with the designer - he said he used Modul8 and Isadora. The latter allows for a lot of playback flexibility, I think that's what I'm going to go with!


----------

